# PPPoE connection



## pkubaj (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm going to install FreeBSD to another one of my PCs. This one uses PPPoE connection, which I'm not familiar with on FreeBSD. That's why I've installed FreeBSD on VMWare Player for now to try it out. But I can't configure it. I've set it up as a bridged connection with my PC. My ppp.conf is:

```
default:
  set log Phase tun command # you can add more detailed logging if you wish
  set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0

dialog:
  set device PPPoE:em0 # replace xl1 with your Ethernet device
  set authname ****************
  set authkey ******
  set dial
  set login
  add default HISADDR
```
When I do 
	
	



```
ppp -ddial dialog
```
 it throws 
	
	



```
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
```
 and there's no Internet connection. Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2011)

Have a look in /var/log/ppp.log.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 28, 2011)

It seems that it DOES connect every time I try to, but disconnects after 5 seconds.


----------



## da1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Try this:

```
default:
        set log Chat Command Connect Filter Phase tun Error Alert
rds:
        set device PPPoE:sk0
        set redial 1 0
        set reconnect 3 23
        set mtu max 1492
        set mru max 1492
        set speed sync
        set server /var/run/internet "" 0177
        set dial
        set login
        set authname "xxxxxxxx"
        set authkey "xxxxxxx"
        disable acfcomp protocomp
        disable ipv6cp
        enable mssfixup
        enable dns
        enable lqr
        enable echo
        accept lqr
        add default HISADDR
        set timeout 0
        open
```


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, I had to modify it a little to (remove quotation marks and "set login") because of CHAP authentication issues. Now it connects, but disconnects because of following error:

```
Warning: 0.0.0.0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Phase: deflink: open > lcp
Warning: 0.0.0.0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Phase: bundle: Terminate
```
 Then it disconnects.


----------



## ecazamir (May 2, 2011)

The message 
	
	



```
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
```
 is related to ng_pppoe. It appears on systems running net/mpd too.

Your message is related to some route. I suppose you have a default route set in /etc/rc.conf. Try removing the default route, and start ppp/pppoe again. The default route can be removed with:
[cmd=]route -n delete default[/cmd]

LE: the message is referring to a route change, so it may be possible to be useful to have a 'default route' before ppp start.


----------



## pkubaj (May 2, 2011)

ecazamir said:
			
		

> The message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I neither have a default route in /etc/rc.conf nor do I have installed net/mpd. It's a completely clean install with no software whatsoever.


----------



## quintessence (May 5, 2011)

Hello,

replace

```
add default HISADDR
```
with

```
add! default HISADDR
```
in your config and set manually default gateway if you are not getting your network settings via DHCP.


----------



## pkubaj (May 5, 2011)

quintessence said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> replace
> 
> ...


Thanks, it works.
And now here we have another PC running FreeBSD :e


----------

